# Daemons, Marines, Mantic Zombies, Nids, DE, CSM [UK]



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Hi all,

This is going on ebay end of the week, thought I'd throw it out here first. Postage is not included, but if you buy enough it'll be free 

*Marines*

3x White Scars Typhoons, well painted, transfers £30

3x Typhoons, sprayed black £30.

Take all 6 Typhoons for £50 plus postage.

Techmarine with Servo Harness, Metal, Painted to good standard £8

18 Marines inc 3x Heavy Bolters, 3x Flamers and 2 Sergeants, some Close Combat weapons thrown in. 1 Sarge is a DA Plastic Vet. Mix of basic level Raven Guard paintjob/unpainted. £15

11 Truescale mid-heresy Emperor's Children inc 2 Sergeants and 2 Flamers. Some well painted, some basecoated. £15

*Tyranids*

7x Warriors, missing a lot of arms. If you have any kind of Nid bitz box you can fill in the blanks very easily. £15

*Mantic Zombies*

Painted to good tabletop standard, 30 on round resin bases (was using as Plaguebearers/Cultists in 40k) and about 50 on square bases. Includes 2x metal command dudes with whips. £15 for the round bases. £20 for the square bases.

*Daemons*

3x Soul Grinders. £20 each. Buy all of them for £50 with free postage (they're a pain to box up).

10x Plastic Hounds on Resin bases. £10

10x Seekers on Resin bases. £15

1x Plastic Winged DP with magnetised wings on resin base. Basecoated blue. £15

1x Metal DP, converted with Wyvern Wings, Resin base. Well painted in purple and bone scheme. £18

6x Crypt Horrors on resin bases, used as Beasts of Nurgle. £30

9x Fiends (riderless seekers, added Daemonette claws) on resin bases. £20

Take the entire Daemon collection including the round based Mantic zombies off my hands and it's yours for £120 plus postage.

*Misc*

1x Skaven Assassin, Metal, in blister. £3 plus postage.

1 Unit of Wracks, 10 members, including Haemonculus, made up of Cryx figures from Warmachine. £10

10x CSM Raptors, 2x Meltaguns, each with claw and bolt pistol. Basecoated. £15

10+ Chaos terminators with various weapons, ask if interested. £1-2 each plus postage.

20x DV Cultists, Alpha Legion scheme. £15

Helbrute/Chosen/Lord from DV. Sprayed. Add a couple of quid onto any other purchase and I'll throw them in.

Buy the entire CSM lot for £50 with free postage.

Ask for pics, or with any questions! Will ship international, but it'll cost more in P&P.

Thanks!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Also,

*Necrons*

2 Ghost Arks
1 Doomsday Ark
3 Crypteks
Imotekh and Trazyn
18 Immortals that can be assembled as any combination of Lychguard/Gauss/Tesla/Deathmarks etc
Triarch Stalker
Giant Bitz box from about 10,000pts of Necrons

You can have the whole thing for £100

*Tau*

9x Crisis Suits, magnetised weapons.
10x Pathfinders with Carbines
Ethereal
2x Devilfish
1x Hammerhead with extra Skyray turret
10x Stealthsuits
60x Fire Warriors

Whole thing £200. Some very well painted.


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

That's a lot of stuff dude! What makes you want to sell aside from that you must have a metric tonne of plastic?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

I've essentially lost faith in 40k's potential to ever be a competitive game again. I'm keeping my Eldar and Raven Guard, but getting rid of literally everything else.

Gives me more cash to invest in X-Wing. :grin:


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

Dude, I hear you on X-Wing. Remember when I was all "I don't want to buy more ships"? I'm at 5x TIEs, 1 Advanced, a Decimator, 2x X's, 2x Z's, a 2400, and I'm on my way to nab a Y-Wing and two IG-2000s. That game is just too good NOT to go hard with!! :laugh: 

If I can scrounge together the money for those zombies in the next couple weeks I'd be interested in those zombies, though by all means if someone knocks at your door for them don't hesitate. Think I could see some pics?


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Round based:





All the square based ones are the yellow/purple style ones, I was repainting them green/brown and then the numbers defeated me 

I dropped £145 on Scum and regret nothing!


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

3x Soul Grinders and 6x Typhoons ending today.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Posted LOADS of stuff on ebay tonight, will end Sunday next week. Chaos, Daemons, and others. Seller name is sethis87 and it's all 99p starts with no reserve.


----------

